# what is it???



## Chris S. (Oct 25, 2020)

Just something for a little fun. I been restoring a 1940 house so have had zero time in shop. Today took 15 minutes to make something I need to use in the renovation. Only hint is this can be used in both a old home or a new home and the shape is in its final turning but will be recognizable when put to use. Sorry no prizes, just a fun brain game. Post up photo in its final use tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 25, 2020)

replacement roller


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 25, 2020)

One guess, man this place starting to get slow. Thought might get some creative guess. @Mr. Peet not a roller but good guess.


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 25, 2020)

Let's see... there are three of them once you cut it apart. They're round with a taper on each end. I think they're temporary plugs for sealing off piping while you're doing grout / cement work.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2020)

This is a child friendly site so I can't say what it is....JK. No idea. Spool/reel for a dumb waiter?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2020)

A rolling pin for making thin noodles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2020)

A tall snowman


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 25, 2020)

Something you take with you when you’re negotiating your mortgage rate? :)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 25, 2020)

There are the wity guess I am used to. Not that anyone is eagerly awaiting the answer but once cut apart they were used to plug up holes someone drilled into doors for some crappy lock installs. Taper allowed for a nice tight fit, epoxyed them in, clamped, once dry cut down and sanded flush. After primer and paint they will disappear entirely and can reinstall the restored original hardware. Once pictured below of what will end up like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 25, 2020)

To better clarify pic, green lines are where I cut then in addition to splitting at the parting lines when turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2020)

Very ingenious. Nice way to save the original doors. Love to see that and the original hardware.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks. I hate seeing old house ruined with people putting in new doors and locks, just no style. Love the character of old houses. Here better pic of hardware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice work Chris.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2020)

I agree Chris


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 26, 2020)

Kind of looked like Yankee symbols. I assume they will remain paint grade doors. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes no doubt be paint grade as doors have had way to rough of life to return to stain grade but should be invisible repair when painted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2020)

Great use of wood! I tried and tried to think of what you were planning to do with that creation on the lathe. Just couldn't think of anything! Chuck


----------

